# pls help me !



## waeel (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Dears 

I'm a new member here , I want your help !! 

There is a song and Im totally sure the compose has been "taken" or "inspired" or "stolen" from a song that I have heard before. If I'm not mistaken it was a western music and that's why I'm here in this forum.

let me provide you with the song, just listen to it and give me your feedback..!!
http://waeelstudio.com/pls_help.mp3

Thank you :tiphat:


----------

